# جديد: لأول مره انتي فايرس كاسبر سكاي بصيغةjar (لا يفوتك)



## الآنسة هيفاء (23 يونيو 2011)

*




*


*وبعد التحية المعطرة بذكر الله تعالى يشرفني أنْ أضَعَ بين**أيديكم * 

*لأول مره في المنتديات*

*انتي فايرس كاسبر سكاي بصيغة jar*




*بصيغه jar**




**




*

*




**



*
يقوم برنامج كاسبر بتزويدك بالحماية الشاملة من شتنى انواع الفايروسات وملفات الخطرة التي قد يتعرض لها جهاز موبايل 
يحتوي البرنامج على : On-demand scanner. On-access scanner. 
تحديث ألي لقاعدة بيانات البرنامج Anti-virus database updater. 
مكافحة الرسائل الدعائية المزعجة Anti-Spam module. 
الحجر الصحي للفايروسات Quarantine module. 
مكافحة السرقة Anti-Theft. جدار ناري لحماية من لصوص Firewall
* برنامج رائع جدا ويستحق تنصيبه على جهاز موبايل لحماية من الفايروسات*

*



*










إضغط هنا لتحميل البرنامج

*



*
*حجم الملف : 38.6 ك.ب*



**
*
*
* 

*اتمنى التوفيق لكم*
*دمتم بود .. في أمان المولى*​


----------

